# Any thoughts on the Salt Dogg TGS07



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Well, i didnt announce it yet here till now. But our shop got hit by a tornado on june 5th... It took my bros house, all our mowers and equip, 2 trucks, a suburban, and 2 cars... A ton of damage...

Well we had a 2009 Chevy Silverado 3500HD and it got totaled, and we bought it back at auction... Now its my truck, im putting a flat bed on it, and am looking for a salter, we have a destroved v box but i want to be able to see while plowing...

We had a Snow ec 1875... but their $2500 and up new... Ive been looking at the Snow Dogg TGS07 and its comporable to our old snow ex... An auger with varilable speeds, and the spinner too, and a vibrator...

http://www.saltdogg.com/Salt_Spreader/TailgateSpreaders/TGS07.html

I found it for about $1500 locally, and was wondering who else has it, and any thoughts...

Thanks!


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't have one but I really want one. It would fit my needs perfectly! I may end up getting one mid season. Sorry about your loss from the tornado. Hopefully nobody was injured or killed.


----------



## A&LSiteService (Sep 13, 2010)

I have a snowex pivot pro 1075 for sale that was used about 6 or 7 times last year. If your interested it's priced at $1300 obo. I'm located about an hour or so away from you near Brighton MI.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

A&LSiteService;1085655 said:


> I have a snowex pivot pro 1075 for sale that was used about 6 or 7 times last year. If your interested it's priced at $1300 obo. I'm located about an hour or so away from you near Brighton MI.


No thanks, im looking one i can put bult salt through, and just plain bagged salt... So i want an auger, and vibrator... Thanks tho...



cold_and_tired;1085652 said:


> I don't have one but I really want one. It would fit my needs perfectly! I may end up getting one mid season. Sorry about your loss from the tornado. Hopefully nobody was injured or killed.


Yea, their new so i dont kno if any1 has one yet... And thanks, no one killed or injured, him, his fiance, and her 6 year old were safe in the basement...


----------



## KCD Snow Pro (Aug 30, 2009)

rusty_keg_3;1085577 said:


> Well, i didnt announce it yet here till now. But our shop got hit by a tornado on june 5th... It took my bros house, all our mowers and equip, 2 trucks, a suburban, and 2 cars... A ton of damage...
> 
> Well we had a 2009 Chevy Silverado 3500HD and it got totaled, and we bought it back at auction... Now its my truck, im putting a flat bed on it, and am looking for a salter, we have a destroved v box but i want to be able to see while plowing...
> 
> ...


I don't own it yet but will be buying one just based on great experience with our Buyers SaltDog SHPE 1500 V-Box. Buyers had some issues with controllers but as I understand it they are all worked out now. We NEVER had any issues with ours. I expect the TGS 07 to be solid if taken care of.

I think the cheapest I've seen retail on one is 1350 at either Lorenzos or ESI. Cant remember which.

Maybe if there's enough winter storm work, mother nature can help rebuild what it messed up. Here's to you blasting snow and torching ice. 
Good luck!


----------



## bosman (Oct 20, 2008)

I saw this model on their website a few weeks ago, looks a lot like an Airflo mss but for half the price. I currently have a buyers tailgate and vbox spreaders and really like them. I will buy another buyers spreader for the truck I just picked up.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

KCD Snow Pro;1086050 said:


> I don't own it yet but will be buying one just based on great experience with our Buyers SaltDog SHPE 1500 V-Box. Buyers had some issues with controllers but as I understand it they are all worked out now. We NEVER had any issues with ours. I expect the TGS 07 to be solid if taken care of.
> 
> I think the cheapest I've seen retail on one is 1350 at either Lorenzos or ESI. Cant remember which.
> 
> ...


We have them locally where we bought our brand new Exmark Lazer Z from this summer after the tornado, so i hope he will give me a deal. But either way no shipping and handling, and some dealer support...

Yea, i hope mother nature is still pissed at northwest ohio this winter so we can rake in some cash... I wouldnt mind working as much as i did after the tornado(hour wise) (but not for free) lol...



bosman;1086065 said:


> I saw this model on their website a few weeks ago, looks a lot like an Airflo mss but for half the price. I currently have a buyers tailgate and vbox spreaders and really like them. I will buy another buyers spreader for the truck I just picked up.


Ok, thanks...

Our V box that got destroyed was a older Buyers, but i think i like this one... So far nothing bad... Ill wait tho... I still gotta finish the truck and get it ready for this winter...


----------



## KCD Snow Pro (Aug 30, 2009)

rusty_keg_3;1086142 said:


> We have them locally where we bought our brand new Exmark Lazer Z from this summer after the tornado, so i hope he will give me a deal. But either way no shipping and handling, and some dealer support...
> 
> Yea, i hope mother nature is still pissed at northwest ohio this winter so we can rake in some cash... I wouldnt mind working as much as i did after the tornado(hour wise) (but not for free) lol...
> 
> ...


Roger that! : ) Pissed at NW Ohio, LOL! I hope she's pissed at Chi-town too!


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

KCD Snow Pro;1086198 said:


> Roger that! : ) Pissed at NW Ohio, LOL! I hope she's pissed at Chi-town too!


Haha, yea... But more so at NW ohio, last few winters werent as good as i would hope for, and i think u usually do ok over there... lol


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Long day tomorrow, with a early start... Night bump...


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

sorry to here about the loss.....good luck this season


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

gkm;1087591 said:


> sorry to here about the loss.....good luck this season


Thanks man, good luck this season too


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

To the top


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Any one else looking at one? Im going to a convention so ill be back sat night...


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Does it slide into the factory hitch? Looks pretty nice. I may think about getting one instead of reinstalling my Boss on my new truck.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Yea, slides right into the hitch... Well if u look at one, be sure to tell us what u think... 
Thanks


----------



## Shop's Lawn (Nov 9, 2008)

I have been thinking about one also. Got a qoute here local for 1350. Looks like a really sweet unit for the price. Any one have pics of it mounted? I would be putting it on the flat bed for now until I can a v-box but then transfer it to one of the other trucks.


----------



## Shop's Lawn (Nov 9, 2008)

Anyone have any new info on this salter?


----------



## rickintn (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm ordering one tonight $1512 includes shipping


----------



## skeleton2135 (Nov 14, 2010)

rickintn;1117543 said:


> I'm ordering one tonight $1512 includes shipping


where did you find that?


----------



## rickintn (Nov 15, 2010)

I ordered one from equip. specialists inc. for $1349 that was the total so i guess that included shipping i hope!


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

So has anyone bought one of these? If so, how do you like it so far? What materials have you spread through it and what are the pros/cons?


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

I heard equiptment specialists have them pretty cheap...


----------



## rickintn (Nov 15, 2010)

I ended up paying $1506.00 including shipping. I have tried it out with a sand and salt mixture and it performed very well. It has a awesome vibrator,the auger keeps plenty of material on the spinner,spead pattern about 15 feet on each side truck. It will meet my needs and then some.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

rickintn;1117778 said:


> I ordered one from equip. specialists inc. for $1349 that was the total so i guess that included shipping i hope!


I'm anxious to hear your first report!!


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Hmm i think we might pull the trigger on this if i we sell a few 9 ft westerns we have sittin around. Im supprised only 1 guy got 1 tho. Cuz like 100 have the one thats the next step down.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Mine will be here any day. I'll post on it after a few times out.


----------



## georgerk82 (Oct 29, 2010)

rusty_keg_3;1136148 said:


> Hmm i think we might pull the trigger on this if i we sell a few 9 ft westerns we have sittin around. Im supprised only 1 guy got 1 tho. Cuz like 100 have the one thats the next step down.


I called Evans today they are in North Canton and they quoted me $1200 its about a 2 hour drive for you though. Whats the details on the Westerns your selling I may be interested in one if they are a Ultramount in good condition and if the price is right. I dont need the harness or undercarrage.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

georgerk82;1136204 said:


> I called Evans today they are in North Canton and they quoted me $1200 its about a 2 hour drive for you though. Whats the details on the Westerns your selling I may be interested in one if they are a Ultramount in good condition and if the price is right. I dont need the harness or undercarrage.


Heres the unimount... Only 1 day, better jump on it... lol
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/West...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## georgerk82 (Oct 29, 2010)

rusty_keg_3;1137456 said:


> Heres the unimount... Only 1 day, better jump on it... lol
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/West...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


Sorry I was looking for a 9' Ultramount.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

georgerk82;1137477 said:


> Sorry I was looking for a 9' Ultramount.


Naw, my bad... I read it, and i guess my eyes saw what they wanted to... lol


----------



## readysnowplow (Jun 3, 2009)

just bought one last week and have used it for three snowfalls already. I ran bagged AND bulk through it. It works fantastic. It's basically a V-box with the back cut off. I had the 06 version last year and hated it because of the lack of auger. I recommend it for those who are looking for a good tailgate spreader.


----------



## pvtben121 (Aug 22, 2010)

another great product from salt dogg


----------



## 10elawncare (Sep 16, 2007)

I have a Salt Dogg Poly spreader and I love the thing. I forget which model it is, the 1 yard I think. 0 down time and it has worked perfectly since I got it 2 or 3 seasons ago. They are very well built too.


----------



## bsuds (Sep 11, 2008)

For those who have used this unit, what do you think about it? I will be spreading mostly sand, do you foresee any issues? Has it been reliable for you. Also, is the install easy? let me know what you think.


----------



## CCL LLC (Jun 28, 2011)

bsuds;1322012 said:


> For those who have used this unit, what do you think about it? I will be spreading mostly sand, do you foresee any issues? Has it been reliable for you. Also, is the install easy? let me know what you think.


A buddy and I each bought one last year and didn't have any problems. The vibrator keeps the material moving, I never had a jam ( running a sand/salt mix). I always made sure I emptied it when the storm was over. The only issue I had was I backed into a ice bank and bent the spinner, just took a pipe to it and was fine. As for the install piece of cake, 2 guys can take the spreader off and on. After the storms I would set it on 2 cinder blocks with a 2x8 on top and it just sits there perfect.


----------



## bsuds (Sep 11, 2008)

CCL LLC;1323856 said:


> A buddy and I each bought one last year and didn't have any problems. The vibrator keeps the material moving, I never had a jam ( running a sand/salt mix). I always made sure I emptied it when the storm was over. The only issue I had was I backed into a ice bank and bent the spinner, just took a pipe to it and was fine. As for the install piece of cake, 2 guys can take the spreader off and on. After the storms I would set it on 2 cinder blocks with a 2x8 on top and it just sits there perfect.


Good to hear the TGS07 moves your sand salt mixture well. I'm looking forward to my TGS07 arriving this week. Hopefully the install will go smooth. You cinder block stand sounds like an easy way to dismount the spreader from the truck.


----------



## CHasselberger (Jul 10, 2010)

Bought one half way through last season. Ran mostly bagged thru it and a couple loads of 50-50 sand/salt and never had a problem. Be careful when you mount it though b/c you can "squeeze" the bumper between the hitch and the bottom hopper making it a pain in the butt to remove. That is if you forget to losen the bolts lol. But over all I give it 9.5 outta 10.


----------



## bsuds (Sep 11, 2008)

I just had the TGS07 unit delivered and I don't know how to connect the controller to the fuse box.

How do I plug in the wire that is to be connected to the fuse terminal or ignition switch? The adapter at the end of the wire is too large to plug in the the fuse box. Also the wire seems pretty short so it seems as if the controller needs to be mounted right next to the fuse box. 

I also have a 36" blue wire, but have no idea where it goes. It is a wire separate from the wiring harnesses, and does not look to plug in to them anywhere. Thanks for you help in advance.


----------



## CCL LLC (Jun 28, 2011)

bsuds;1325471 said:


> I just had the TGS07 unit delivered and I don't know how to connect the controller to the fuse box.
> 
> How do I plug in the wire that is to be connected to the fuse terminal or ignition switch? The adapter at the end of the wire is too large to plug in the the fuse box. Also the wire seems pretty short so it seems as if the controller needs to be mounted right next to the fuse box.
> 
> I also have a 36" blue wire, but have no idea where it goes. It is a wire separate from the wiring harnesses, and does not look to plug in to them anywhere. Thanks for you help in advance.


The blue wire is the one that plugs into your fuse box. It plugs into the back of the controller. go to the auto parts store and get a "adapter" for the fuses. They are small and gold, not sure of the exact name. The red and white go to the battery and back to the controller. The other 2 go back to the spreader.


----------



## bsuds (Sep 11, 2008)

Coming out of the controller are 2 plugs that plug into the wiring harness. The red and black go to the battery and the other harness goes to the spreader. The back of the controller also has a stray red wire with a yellow connector. So I plug the blue wire into the red wire and then get an adapter to plug the blue wire into the fuse box.


----------



## CCL LLC (Jun 28, 2011)

bsuds;1325548 said:


> Coming out of the controller are 2 plugs that plug into the wiring harness. The red and black go to the battery and the other harness goes to the spreader. The back of the controller also has a stray red wire with a yellow connector. So I plug the blue wire into the red wire and then get an adapter to plug the blue wire into the fuse box.


Yes, sorry I forgot about the red wire with the yellow plug. I take the controller out of the truck in the off season. What kind of truck are you installing the spreader in?


----------



## bsuds (Sep 11, 2008)

I am installing the spreader in a 2007 2500HD classic. 6.0 gasser.


----------



## CCL LLC (Jun 28, 2011)

bsuds;1326092 said:


> I am installing the spreader in a 2007 2500HD classic. 6.0 gasser.


Mine is installed on a 06 2500hd duramax. Under the driver side floor mat there is a grommet that I ran everything through.


----------



## bsuds (Sep 11, 2008)

I tried connecting the wire from the controller to the fuse area, and found one prong/outlet that worked only when the ignition was turned on, but that is the outlet that my plow controller is plugged into.

I did find an area just up above the break pedal that has prongs that seem to be keyed to work with the ignition. Is it o.k. to tap into this area?


----------



## bsuds (Sep 11, 2008)

So after I got done with connecting the controller to the fuse area, my check engine light went on. I took the truck to auto zone to have them run the codes, and dealer transmission codes popped up. So I ended up taking the truck to the dealership because my truck was not shifting into 2nd or 3rd gear, because of the codes. 

My dealer called the transmission tech who check then cleared the codes, and let me know that if you run electronics through the fuse area you could interrupt the computer system and through the computers out of whack. 

So the transmission tech let me know that if you ever want to add any electronics you should pull your power off of the area just to the left of the brake pedal and not from the fuse box area on my 2007 Silverado 2500 HD. In the post just above this one I have taken a picture of the area where power should be pulled from, and you will not have to worry about messing up your trucks computer or electronics. 

My dealer did not charge me a dime for their service.


----------



## CCL LLC (Jun 28, 2011)

bsuds;1327208 said:


> So after I got done with connecting the controller to the fuse area, my check engine light went on. I took the truck to auto zone to have them run the codes, and dealer transmission codes popped up. So I ended up taking the truck to the dealership because my truck was not shifting into 2nd or 3rd gear, because of the codes.
> 
> My dealer called the transmission tech who check then cleared the codes, and let me know that if you run electronics through the fuse area you could interrupt the computer system and through the computers out of whack.
> 
> ...


I used the fuse panel on side of the dash when you open up the drivers side door. The spreader is off of [ ING 3] My friend who helped me hook it up is a chevy diesel tech. My plow controller is tapped into a different on in the same panel. Good luck with it


----------

